# Seagate pulls Showcase 1TB USB drive!



## mcarreiro (Feb 12, 2007)

After a protracted failure of my first Seagate Showcase drive,

re: http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=162801

I had the replacement fail in the same manner over the weekend. I ordered a third replacement (under warrantee), which arrived today. I opened the box to find a standard 1TB external drive. (http://www.seagate.com/ww/v/index.jsp?vgnextoid=d0be13edb13df110VgnVCM100000f5ee0a0aRCRD&locale=en-US&reqPage=Model&modelReqTab=Features)

Hoping they had realized the problem with the Showcase, I called and they confirmed that the Showcase USB drive had an interface problem and was no longer being offered. AND, because of the price difference they would be sending me a second drive to even the score.

The new drive is hooked up and running fine. It's very slightly louder than the Showcase, audibly invisible with the other equipment running. I'll probably cover the activity light, since the drive is sitting below the TV.

I expect the Seagate replacement policy would also apply to the 500GB unit.

Boy, I hope this is the end of my Seagate odyssey!

(P Smith, I can hear you chukling.)


----------



## jake2071 (Nov 16, 2009)

almost bought it 2 weeks ago. luckily i got a 1tb FeeAgent desk and it works fine so far!


----------

